# Steak and Shrimp Dinner w/PICS



## TheCook (Sep 1, 2007)

Havent been around much.  And wifey and I are dieting now.  So why not grill up some of this diet food.  We had grilled shrimp, my first time grilling shrimp and it turned out pretty good.  Top sirloin, its the lean beef...prefer ribeye, but this will do.  And some grilled cabbage.....yes I said cabbage!!  Seasoned the cabbage with soy sauce, sesamie oil, salt/pepper, garlic salt, a little of some asian curry seasoning i have.  It was all pretty good.  Here are the pics:







There's about 20 of them, you can see by clicking these two.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 1, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Havent been around much.  And wifey and I are dieting now.  So why not grill up some of this diet food.  We had grilled shrimp, my first time grilling shrimp and it turned out pretty good.  Top sirloin, its the lean beef...prefer ribeye, but this will do.  And some grilled cabbage.....yes I said cabbage!!  Seasoned the cabbage with soy sauce, sesamie oil, salt/pepper, garlic salt, a little of some asian curry seasoning i have.  It was all pretty good.  Here are the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool man.. Looks good. You can still come here on a diet.. what diet? South beach? I have to start that one soon..   All looks good man and stop by more often...


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks like fine health food.  You ought to get real skinney real fast eating like that.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks great Nick !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah Nick, I wanna go on your diet!!!  Excellent eats!!!


----------



## john pen (Sep 2, 2007)

Ill have to try the cabbage in my veggie grill pan..I fry it all the time...

Good looking diet food !


----------



## TheCook (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks guys.  Sapo, yea its the south beach diet.  Its not too bad of a diet so far.  Easy to stick with it, especially if we can eat like this.  Although, I think I ate too much.  

The cabbage was really good guys.  I seasoned with some chinese curry seasoning, soy sauce, salt/pepper and sesame oil.   This is the first time I ever used sesame oil and I gotta say that stuff has a really good flavor.  You should try it sometime as a flavor enhancer.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 2, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  Sapo, yea its the south beach diet.  Its not too bad of a diet so far.  Easy to stick with it, especially if we can eat like this.  Although, I think I ate too much.
> 
> The cabbage was really good guys.  I seasoned with some chinese curry seasoning, soy sauce, salt/pepper and sesame oil.   This is the first time I ever used sesame oil and I gotta say that stuff has a really good flavor.  You should try it sometime as a flavor enhancer.


 I lost 35 lbs on the south beach diet and felt awesome.. yeah, it's a cool diet since you can eat tons of bbq.. we should make a BBQ Diet book...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 2, 2007)

Great looking meal! I never thought of grilling cabbage!


----------



## TheCook (Sep 2, 2007)

Sapo,

35lbs, thats great man!  How long did it take you?  Southbeach diet bbq book sounds like a good idea!   Im trying to figure out what all I can grill on this diet.  My wife read the soutbeach book, I havent yet.   If you have any grilling ideas for this diet I would love to hear them.

Nick,

Its good bro, try it out.  I grilled it just enough so that it was hot and had a tiny bit of char, but not soft like boiled cabbage.  That little bit of "crunch" to it made it good.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 2, 2007)

Sesame oil is a MUST for Asian cuisine. It just doesn't taste the same without it.


----------



## TheCook (Sep 2, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Sesame oil is a MUST for Asian cuisine. It just doesn't taste the same without it.



Yea you're right.  Its that flavor I always tasted but never really knew what it was.


----------



## Big Ron1 (Sep 2, 2007)

My kind of diet!!  Looks great


----------



## john a (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks great Nick, good job.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 3, 2007)

Super job Nick


----------



## bknox (Sep 5, 2007)

What a great diet Nick! Grilled Cabbage was mentioned on another thread and I thought I was beeing teased, something along the line of buying a radiator cap for a VW bug. I think I will give it a shot now that I have seen it.


----------



## Griff (Sep 5, 2007)

It's hard to miss with the classic surf and turf.


----------



## loomis1228 (Sep 6, 2007)

bravo! [smilie=hump.gif]


----------

